# Licking rabbit



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi ,

Just a quick question about my rabbit. 

Is it normal for a rabbit to lick... when I say lick it's not just a little lick. He licks us and it's cute, but it's got to the point where he is licking cushions on the sofa and the whole cushion is wet through. Don't get me wrong I am not complaining as he could be a nibbly rabbit or nippy. It's just he goes around everything. In fact as I speak he is licking the remote control and has doen for the past five minutes.

I am worried he may be licking the taste of washing powder from cushion covers or polish on the coffee table etc. He has a salt lick in his cage so don;t think it's that? 

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like he is grooming everything :lol:
Once he has a friend he will groom them rather than anything else


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

:w00t::w00t:get him a girl rabbit to lick he will love it


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. It doesn't bother me when he sits on my bed licking my teddies but he licks the radiator which is a bit concerning. I took him to my parents to see some girly rabbits because my dad was thinking about breeding them but he didn't lick them. Mystery 

p.s. There will be no baby rabbits anytime soon. He thought he was suppose to hump their faces, even when they turned round for him! He's 'special' but we still love him.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

It came up twice. Not sure how to delete


----------

